
Show HN: Flake8 Markdown – lint Python code blocks in Markdown files - franey
https://github.com/johnfraney/flake8-markdown
======
franey
This is a little project I put together to help ensure that the code examples
in my Pelican-built blog are correct and to build a package using Poetry[1].

It's a thin wrapper around Flake8[2] that extracts backtick-style Python code
blocks from Markdown files, pipes those code blocks to flake8, and updates
flake8's stdout output with line numbers from the original file.

Thanks for looking!

[1] [https://poetry.eustace.io/](https://poetry.eustace.io/)

[2] [http://flake8.pycqa.org/en/latest/](http://flake8.pycqa.org/en/latest/)

[3] [https://pre-commit.com/](https://pre-commit.com/)

